# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Çfarë është Dita e Nevruzit?

## Mexhid Yvejsi

Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë 


             ÇËSHTË  DITA E NEVRUZIT? 


            Me 22 mars është Dita e Nevruzit ose Dita e Sulltan Nevruzit. Që nga viti 1996, Dita e Nevruzit është festë zyrtare në Shqipëri. 

            Nevruzi është një festë e lashtë pagane, me prejardhje persiane. Sot, kjo ditë, në Iran, është dita e Vitit të Ri, kurse në Shqipëri është festë fetare-zyrtare për Komunitetin Bektashi!    



                Dita e Nevruzit  festë zyrtare në Shqipëri 



             Si ka ndodhur kjo? 

            Në muajin shkurt, 1996, Kryetari i Shqipërisë, dr. Sali Berisha 

(emri duhet të shkruhet Salih), i propozoi Kuvendit Popullor që ta shpallë  Ditën e Nevruzit festë zyrtare në Shqipëri. 

             Kuvendi Popullor,  propozimin e kryetarit, dr. S.Berisha, e miratoi dhe 22 marsi u shpallë festë zyrtare fetare në Shqipëri. Kjo festë zyrtare fetare, siç thuhet, u shpallë për hir të Komunitetit Bektashian të Shqipërisë, me këto arsyetime: 

             1. E kaluara atdhetare e disa personaliteteve shqiptare që kanë qenë bektashinj, që nga Lidhja e Prizrenit e këndej 

             2. Anti-komunizmi i disa të tjerëve gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore dhe në kohën e diktaturës komuniste, dhe së fundi, sepse: 

             3. Në Tiranë ndodhet Kryegjyshata Botërore Bektashiane! 





        Nevruzi si festë fetare gjithshqiptare! 



           Për herë të parë, me 22 mars 1996, Dita e Nevruzit u festue zyrtarisht në Shqipëri. Ceremonia kryesore u zhvillue në Kryegjyshatën Botërore Bektashiane në Tiranë. 

           Atë ditë, fjalën e rastit e mbajti z.Tomorr Aliko, sekretar i Kryegjyshatës. Fjalën kryesore e mbajti Haxhi Dede Reshad Bardhi, Kryegjyshi i bektashinjve dhe më në fund fjalën përshëndetëse e tha Kryetari i Kuvendit Popullor të Shqipërisë, z.Pjetër Arbnori, i cili ndër të tjera tha: 

               Nevruzi nuk është festë vetëm e sektit bektashi, por edhe e të gjithë shqiptarëve! 

            Dje, Shqipëria komuniste krenohej se ishte shteti i parë ateist në botë! Sot, Shqipëria demokratike, mburret me tolerancën fetare, aq sa 

të shpallë edhe për sekte festa zyrtare fetare..! 

            Pasojat e ateizmit shqiptarët i përjetuan dhe po i përjetojnë, kurse pasojat e sekteve dhe të profeteve veç kanë filluar të na helmojnë! 



               Çështë Bektashizmi? 





                    Bektashizmi nuk është sekt, por është një tarikat, apo udhë shpirtërore, si shumë të tjera, që ka për themel Librin Hyjnor, Kuranin dhe Traditën apo Sunnetin e Muhammedit (a.s.) 

                  Pra, Bektashizmi është një udhë mistike islame, kurse bektashinjtë janë muslimanë, por që janë edhe pjestarë të këtij tarikati. Fjala tarikat është fjalë arabe, e cila rrjedh nga fjala tarikah (shumësi: taraik) që do të thotë rrugë ose drejtim. 

                  Rruga, udha, tarikati, apo drejtimi, me disa metoda të veçanta, duke iu përmbajtur Sheriatit, nën drejtimin e një udhërrëfyesi, me anën e pastrimit shpirtërorë të largon prej egos, vetes,  por të afron drejt Krijuesit, të Vërtetës 

                    Bektashizmi, si shumica e tarikate tjera në fenë Islame, e ka marrë emrin prej pasuesve, ndjekësve,  nga themeluesi, Haxhi Bektash Veliu. 

                     Kush ishte Haxhi Bektash Veliu? 



                   Haxhi Bektash Veliu ishte i biri i Ibrahimit, të birit të Sejjid Musait, që ishte i biri i Sejjid Hasanit. 

                    Sejjid Hasani ishte i biri i Sejjid Ibrahimit, kurse ky ishte i biri Sejjid Mehdiut, i cili ishte i biri i Sejjid Muhammedit, i biri i Sejjid Hasanit. 

                     Sejjid Hasani ishte i biri i Ibrahim Mukerrem Muxhabit, që ishte djali i Imam Musa Qazimit, i cili rrjedh nga Familja e Bekuar e Muhammedit (a.s.)    

                     Haxhi Bektash Veliu (1248-1341)ishte një burrë i edukuar, ishte i arsimuar, një personalitet i shquar,  njeri i ditur, shpirtërisht shumë i ngritur, i udhëzuar, veprat e e tij janë më e mira dëshmi 

                     Një natë, Haxhi Bektash Veliu e kishte parë në ëndërr Pejgamberin (a.s.), i cili i kishte thënë: 

                     O djalë! Mbaje të pastër rrobën tënde, që ti përfitosh të mirat. 

                       Haxhi Bektashi tha se e pyeta Pejgamberin (a.s.): 

                       O Pejgamber i Zotit! Po , cila është rroba ime?     

                       Pejgamberi (a.s.) ishte përgjigjur: 

                       Zoti ty të ka mbuluar me pesë lloje rrobash, të cilat janë: 

                       Rrobet e Islamit, të Imanit, të Njëshmërisë, të Njohurisë dhe të Dashurisë. Këto janë rrobet që duhet ti mbash pastër, nga ana e jashtme, dhe nga brenda. 

                        Kur e pyetën një ditë Haxhi Bektashin se kush janë besimtarët e vërtetë?  Ai kishte thënë: 

                        Besimtarë të vërtetë janë ata të cilët i zbatojnë detyrimet e Sheriatit. 

                        Gjatë shekujve, besimtarët muslimanë të tarikatit bektashian vërtet ishin të mbuluar me këto pesë lloje të rrobave: Islamin dhe Imanin e mbanin pastër, Njëshmërinë (Teuhidin) e kishin në zemër, kishin Njohuri të lartë, kurse Dashurinë të zjarrtë   

Por, në këtë rast po kufizohem vetëm tek Nevruzi, çështë, nga erdhi? 



            Prejardhja e festës së Nevruzit  



                Prejardhja e festës së Nevruzit është nga Persia . Nga Persia rrjedh edhe vet fjala Nevruz. Fjala Nevruz rrjedh nga persishtja, madje nga persishtja e vjetër, nga fjalët: Nava = e re dhe ruzanh = ditë, pra, që do të thotë: Ditë e Re. 

              Kjo festë, Ditë e Re, pra, Nevruzi është një festë e lashtë pagane, me prejardhje persiane, që kremtohet tash e 3000 vjetë 

             Kremtohet edhe sot e kësaj dite në Iran, por si fillim i Vitit të Ri, kremtohet edhe në Irak, Afganistan, Uzbekistan Azerbajxhan, Turkmenistan, Kazakistan, Taxhikistan, Kurdistan dhe në disa vende të tjera 

              Kjo festë, Nevruzi, përputhet me fillimin e pranverës, ringjalljen e natyrës, mbas dimrit të ftohtë, të gjatë, të vështirë. Në këtë ditë është ekuinoksi, barazohet dita e nata dhe duke filluar prej kësaj dite ka më shumë ditë, ka më shumë dritë 

                Persianët e lashtë, si edhe shumë popuj tjerë të Lindjes, besonin në bestytni: besonin se kishte ditë që sillnin fat, sikur që besonin se kishte ditë që sillnin fatkeqësi. Por, Nevruzi i takonte një prej atyre ditëve që sillte vetëm fatmirësi dhe e kremtonin me madhështi!   

                Historianë, hulumtues, gjurmues të ndryshëm të lashtësisë e përcaktojnë Nevruzin si një nga festat pagane më popullore në të gjitha kulturat  e lashta në Mesopotamin e Vjetër 

                 Nevruzi kremtohej shumë shekuj para se të vinte në këtë jetë Zaratustra, mësues i urtësisë, themelues i fesë së vjetër (dualiste) persiane, rreth tetë shekuj para Krishtit ose Hazreti Isait (a.s.) 

                 Kur persianët filluan të përqafojnë fenë Islame pas vitit 650, në fillim, për dy shekuj, u ndalue kremtimi i Nevruzit, por më vonë u lejue, për arsye tregtare-ekonomike, sepse shkëmbeheshin dhurata, bëheshin shpenzime dhe kështu nxitej, stimulohej ekonomia! 

                 Gjatë pushtimit mongol (1219-1500) të atyre viseve, kjo festë, Nevruzi, u ndalue sërish. 

                   Në periudhën e sundimit të dinastisë së mbretërve Safavidë, pas vitit 1500, Nevruzi dalngadal fillojë të kremtohej, por gjithnjë si kremte e fillimit të Vitit të Ri, si fillim i pranverës, si një Ditë e Re 

                   Me ngadhnjimin e Revolucionit Islamik në Iran (1979), prijësi i Revolucionit Islamik, Imam Humeini e dënoj këtë kremte si një festë pagane, jo islame, por me kalim kohe, meqë nuk rrezikohej Republika Islamike e Iranit, në heshtje u lejue për tu kremtue! 

                    Nëpër disa vende nëpër botë, Nevruzi kremtohet edhe nga Bahaitë dhe Ismailitë. Ismailitë, një degë e madhe nga Islami Shiit, e festojnë Nevruzin në frymën e falënderimeve për All-llahun (xh.sh.), për dhuntitë e mirësitë e Tij. 

                     Nevruzin e përkujtojnë, e kremtojnë edhe në trojet shqiptare disa nga tarikatet, por jo të gjithaE kremtojnë, ndër të tjerë,  kaderitë, rifaitë, saaditë, halvetitë, nakshibenditë, por jo si fillim i Vitit të i Ri, por si ditëlindja e Imamit Ali! 

                     Dhe më në fund mund të shtrohet pyetja: Pse në Shqipëri, kjo festë e lashtë pagane, me prejardhje persiane, është shpallur festë fetare zyrtare, gjithshqiptare? Këtë mund ta kuptoni - vetëm nëse pakëz  mendoni?!!!  



                            (Autori është studiues i religjioneve)

----------

